# Ammo in the Fridge - Thoughts?



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We bought a new fridge, will be delivered tomorrow. Our old fridge is 15 yrs old, still works, and we were thinking of donating it to our church or ReStore....but....

We are running out of ammo space, and we are starting to look at buying a second cabnet. I'm wondering if maybe if just using the old fridge might be easier (cheaper), assuming we can find a spot for it in the basement. I haven't tossed the idea past DH yet, he's at work. So I thought I'd ask here for thoughts - feed back.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you dry it first it will make a good area to store ammo but not that much. How much weight can each shelf hole? and if you remove all the shelf how much weight can the frame hole?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

used to use old refridgerators to store welding rods, had a light bulb wored to burn constantly to keep out moisture.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Probably it would work okay, but I wouldn't think you could store a lot of ammo due to its weight. For instance, I would guestimate that a full .50 caliber ammo can weights around 40 pounds. Stack the equivalent of a few of those cans - or a few cases of shotgun shells - on the glass or wire shelves of a fridge and the weight will likely cause the shelf hangers to rip out of the fridge. I'm not sure how much weight the plastic bottom of a fridge can handle either, but I doubt if its that much before the plastic will crack.

I find storing ammo in used USGI ammo cans that have good seals are the way to go. They are relatively cheap, they stack nicely, are air and water tight, and don't take up much floor space.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks all, DH nixed it, too. He's afraid the weight would be too much as well. I hadn't thought of the weight....

CF, we do store our ammo in ammo cans....and then place them in a cabinet. They stack better for us (and, well....we are a family of klutzes, so less of a tripping hazard, too). He did start formulating an idea, though. We have some stored books sitting on hurky shelves. We haven't looked at the books in years. Might be time to move them to the attic (DH openly admits he can't toss them out) and give the shelves a better use.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are on a farm with livestock a working fridge in the barn is almighty handy as well. Storing medicines and cold drinks etc.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Probably it would work okay, but I wouldn't think you could store a lot of ammo due to its weight. For instance, I would guestimate that a full .50 caliber ammo can weights around 40 pounds. Stack the equivalent of a few of those cans - or a few cases of shotgun shells - on the glass or wire shelves of a fridge and the weight will likely cause the shelf hangers to rip out of the fridge. I'm not sure how much weight the plastic bottom of a fridge can handle either, but I doubt if its that much before the plastic will crack.
> 
> I find storing ammo in used USGI ammo cans that have good seals are the way to go. They are relatively cheap, they stack nicely, are air and water tight, and don't take up much floor space.


 Y es, yes and yes....excellent way to store ammo........I have strated to use the 120mm ammo cans......not bad approx 50 dollars shipped on ebay.

They measure approx 32 inches tall 6 inches thick and 12 inches wide....the great thing is they will operate, store and stack sideways.

I lay them down with the 12 inch part sideways and the 7 inch width standing up with it sticking out 32 inches from the wall.....I stack them 10 high as they have a channel just for them to stack like this....the great thing is if you leave approx 10 inches between 2 stacks of them, the lids still operate.

It basically forms a giant sealed shelf system appox 14 inches wide by 32 inches deep less than 8 foot tall with 10 ....12 inch wide by 7 inch tall by 32 inch deep individual shelfs that are sealed and can be locked.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

A good many folks use a ole frigerator to store their welding rods in, due to our prevalent moisture and humidity.

If you'd put a little gun safe dehumidifier in it, why wouldn't it work for ammo.

Somewhere I was reading about someone that took an old fridge and fixed their gun safe to fit in it, as camoflauge.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

With an always on light bulb in it, an old fridge is a good place to store 'paint'-- or anything that does not want to be frozen.
Or a 'pipe' heat tape that has its own thermostat to turn itself on and off........


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We have some in an old fridge. We don't use any shelves in it.
I gave DH an old foodsaver and he vac paks the boxes, put them in ammo cans, lay them on the side and stack them up. No problem, so far.


----------



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

I know an old timer that sold ammo and reloading supplies out of his garage. He always stored primers and powder in fridges.


----------

